

Maps of the US made entirely of roads - gruseom
http://benfry.com/allstreets/

======
rumblerob
_< wants ultra-zoomed-in version>_

~~~
nostrademons
<http://maps.google.com/>

~~~
hugh
[http://www.planit3d.com/source/texture_files/roads/road12.jp...](http://www.planit3d.com/source/texture_files/roads/road12.jpg)

